# Amazon Flex iOS App



## Joshuak

Hi, I know it's not officially released but two days ago I saw another driver who got the app installed on his iPhone, so I was wondering if anybody here knows how to install the app on iPhone or the steps to follow.

I also emailed the customer support team and they sent me this:

"Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

iPhone support for the Amazon Flex app is currently available to delivery partners in the Columbus region only. As our technical teams continue to develop the iOS version of the app, we may add iPhone support for additional regions in the coming months. We'll send an update when iPhone support is available in your selected region.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team"
*
After that, I tried joining a Q&A Sessions but they only provided me the link for Android and told me that the iPhone app is not available, the weird thing is they are saying to me that the app its only available for Columbus drivers but this guy was here in Miami and I saw that.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brr1986

Well damn I just got a new droid and added a line just to try this out.


----------



## J.F.R.

Joshuak said:


> Hi, I know it's not officially released but two days ago I saw another driver who got the app installed on his iPhone, so I was wondering if anybody here knows how to install the app on iPhone or the steps to follow.
> 
> I also emailed the customer support team and they sent me this:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> iPhone support for the Amazon Flex app is currently available to delivery partners in the Columbus region only. As our technical teams continue to develop the iOS version of the app, we may add iPhone support for additional regions in the coming months. We'll send an update when iPhone support is available in your selected region.
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team"
> *
> After that, I tried joining a Q&A Sessions but they only provided me the link for Android and told me that the iPhone app is not available, the weird thing is they are saying to me that the app its only available for Columbus drivers but this guy was here in Miami and I saw that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Everyone is already fighting with each other for time and Miami is heavily populated..... If IOS users come on then it would be even worst. Honestly there needs to be a cap as it is. Many people only doing 4-8 hours a week and many even less. I thought about being able to do 30 hrs a week, but that is very rare and the few that do get the time have figured the system out.....

My suggestion is go to SCHOOL, study a trade and get yourself a solid dependable job. All of these Ride Sharing jobs are not stable and will cause you more stress in the end. Please take my advice...... Very few can make this a living


----------



## abdu

I have the link but the forum won't let me post a link unless I have at least one like !!


----------



## Joshuak

abdu said:


> I have the link but the forum won't let me post a link unless I have at least one like !!


Done, or you can send me a PM thanks!


----------



## Mundobryanrd

can you send it to me too please...and joshuak if you have the android one, post it too thanks.


----------



## abdu

so sorry guys for the delay

ios : http://tinyurl.com/z4epf5a or https://amazonflex.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_d6dgfX6q5Hj2fxX

android : http://tinyurl.com/zoz9994


----------



## Mundobryanrd

thanks


----------



## DivineDriver1

Why does it say this url can hurt your device?


----------



## aeiou_-

You iPhone users get it to work? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Joshuak

aeiou_- said:


> You iPhone users get it to work? Asking for a friend.


Apparently it works only for prime now drivers and in certains locations.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Only works in certain areas , not mad my android phone is tons faster and has a better camera


----------



## Shangsta

jaywaynedubya said:


> and has a better camera


Helps with scanning boxes.


----------



## aflexdriver

Does anybody have a good link for android?


----------



## enigmaquip

aflexdriver said:


> Does anybody have a good link for android?


flex.amazon.com/downloadtheapp


----------



## nighthawk398

enigmaquip said:


> flex.amazon.com/downloadtheapp


I'm glad they finally have a static link


----------

